# Airport Hopping Along The Coast



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]Work once again had me travelling to the Innu Aboriginal Community of Natuashish located along the Labrador coast in eastern Canada and was basically a repeat of a trip of three years ago. The trip began Sunday afternoon on an Air Canada Express CRJ200 from Halifax to Goose Bay. At the adjacent gate in Halifax was the daily Air Canada ‘767 just in from Heathrow and a United ERJ145 heading for EWR.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I snagged a window seat (with an empty aisle next to me) for the quick 70 minute flight up to YYR. Cabin service consisted of complementary juice and a Buy on Board snack. Arrival into Goose Bay was a few minutes early then it was onto the Hotel North for an overnight stay. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]High winds and heavy rain woke me during the night and I thought this doesn’t look good......but the taxi was waiting to get us to the airport for 6:30 am. Check-in at Air Labrador was quick and I received a boarding pass that included an itinerary showing the schedule for our Airport Hopping along the coast. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Instead of proceeding through security to wait, everyone just gathered on the benches in the arrivals area next to Gate 1 to await the boarding call.......no security or ID check on these flights! It continued to rain and just before our 7:25 departure.......the dreaded “we’re in a Weather-Hold” announcement with an update to be provided at 8:30. And again, the ceiling was still too low at the coastal airports. Same at 9:30 but at 10:15......”we’ll be boarding in 10 minutes” as the Twin Otter rolled up! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]We boarded Air Labrador flight WJ200, a DeHavilland DHC6 Twin Otter in the pouring rain. I grabbed a single seat on the left just opposite the prop and we headed into clouds and pouring rain. Just off the end of 08-26 I noted the “Northern Ranger” coastal boat ready to leave on its weekly run, also heading for Natuashish. But it would take it 2 days.....we’ll do it in a little over 2 hours.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Our first stop along the coast should have been Rigolet, but the low ceiling there kept us out. We flew direct to Postville YSO then had a 10 minute hop over to Makkovik YMN (a reverse of the usual route). The Government of Newfoundland & Labrador maintains airports along the Labrador coast at several communities that would otherwise be inaccessible except by coastal boat. Each has a 2500’ x 100’ lighted, gravel runway, apron and terminal building……basically a 2-story steel services building with a small waiting area. Makkovik was a 15minute stop where everyone got off and just casually walked around while the aircraft was refueled. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hopedale YHO was next but only long enough to exchange a couple of passenger before continuing to Natuashish YNP.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]As we proceeded north the weather improved revealing some scenic approaches into the small airports with broken cloud now for our 3 hour late arrival at Natuashish. And the weather just kept getting better the rest of the week.....sunny and mild. Living in Halifax, I think of this area as being “way up north” but Natuashish is at about the same latitude as Glasgow, Scotland........and Goose Bay.......about as far north as Edmonton AB or Manchester UK. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The airport in Natuashish was busy with several scheduled flights each day on two airlines: besides Air Labrador, there’s Innu-Mikun (Provincial Airlines) and also cargo flights. [/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Natuashish is a fairly new community built over the past 10 to 12 years. It’s rather isolated and besides the airport, the one main road about 8km long also links to the coastal boat wharf where the “Northern Ranger” arrives weekly. There is no road access to the outside. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

We were back at the Airport on Friday morning for the continuation of Air Labrador flight WJ200. Heavy fog in Goose Bay earlier that morning was delaying flights and ours was operating about an hour late. First in was Innu-Mikun Airlines....... followed shortly by Air Labrador.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

It was a quick 20 minute flight further north to Nain YDP, and again everyone got off and just walked around the ramp while the aircraft was refueled for the non-stop 370 mile flight back to Goose Bay on a clear, sunny day. I grabbed a seat at the back next to a window.....and look at that leg-room........nearly 6’ and probably as close as you’ll get to “First Class” comfort on a Twin Otter!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Back in Goose Bay we had another overnight as the non-stop to YHZ goes earlier in the day. We could have gone over to YYT (Torbay (St. John’s) with a connection onto YHZ but settled for another night at the Hotel North and the Friday evening Seafood Buffet! (well worth the stopover) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

It was a sunny and warm fall afternoon (20C/70F) so we grabbed a rental and did some touring along the Trans Labrador Highway. Goose Bay is the service centre for the surrounding areas and has a population of around 12,000......but it’s a long drive to any other community so make sure your tank is filled........


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

Goose was once a large US Air Force Base during the cold war and the large expanses of ramp areas and hangers that once dispatched B-52s are now largely empty except for flights in to refuel before or after they cross the pond.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]On Saturday morning we were back at YYR for Air Canada Express 8898......a CRJ200 to Halifax on another clear, sunny morning. But unlike the casual atmosphere of Air Labrador......it was a full security screening prior to boarding. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]



[/SIZE]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

About halfway through the one hour flight, we were over the Gulf of St. Lawrence with an excellent view of the Iles-de-la-Madeleine and Cape Breton off to the east......then it was on into YHZ for an early arrival at 0950.


----------



## NW cannonball (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! Got to visit this part of the coast. Rainy days and oceans are my cup of tea.



> Goose was once a large US Air Force Base during the cold war and the large expanses of ramp areas and hangers that once dispatched B-52s are now largely empty except for flights in to refuel before or after they cross the pond.


Yeah - my dad's sister was stationed there back in the late 50's early 60's .

Convinced me to put this on my bucket list - almost too late this season, but, maybe next spring, go Halifax and points north.

Thanks for the postings.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 6, 2013)

:excl: This 'trip report' is truly a work of art! :excl: You should be working for the Labrador Tourist Bureau, 'cause you'll make just about anyone who sees it want to go. 

Mrs. Crockett is Canadian and we've been to northwestern Newfoundland - flew to Deer Lake and up as far as L'Anse Aux Meadows Beautiful country. When we got back home we looked into taking the Northern Ranger up the Labrador coast, but nothing came of it...

...yet. You've reawakened those dreams.

:hi: Thank You! :hi:


----------



## billthebarn (Oct 6, 2013)

NS VIA FAN,

Great report and wonderful pictures!

If it's not too personal, what kind of work do you do? It's great getting paid to travel. I'm looking forward to getting to St John's. Not an easy place to reach for a non flyer. When, and if, I go there I'll stay at least a month.

Have you taken that train up to Labrador City? It begins in Sept Iles (sp?). If so is it scenic? I've spent a lot of time in the Pacific Northwest (from Portland up to Juneau) and the scenery cannot be beat. Does your job ever take you out west?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 6, 2013)

:hi: As always great Pics and Trip Info, Thanks for Posting! My late wife was also Canadian and we always planned to tour the Maritimes and the NE Coasts "Someday" but never made it farther East than Quebec City!  With the talk of Resuming the Ferry from Maine to Nova Scotia and the Downeaster and Bus connections being Better, I have it on my Bucket List to make this Journey IN THE SUMMER!! ^_^


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 6, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Mrs. Crockett is Canadian and we've been to northwestern Newfoundland - flew to Deer Lake and up as far as L'Anse Aux Meadows Beautiful country. When we got back home we looked into taking the Northern Ranger up the Labrador coast, but nothing came of it...


Thanks

L Anse Aux Meadows....the 1000 year old Viking settlement....fascinating spot!

I hope to get over to Deer Lake & Gros Morne next weekend for Thanksgiving. It an easy drive for me: 2 hours to the ferry, an overnight crossing then 3 hours on the NFLD side. (too bad the old Newfie Bullet wasnt still running!)



billthebarn said:


> If it's not too personal, what kind of work do you do? It's great getting paid to travel


Engineering.........infrastructure inspections. But not much travel for work......these inspections are a once a year thing. Next year we'll be back in Goose Bay for a week but no further north. The following year......its over to the island of Newfoundland then hopefully in three years......Airport Hopping along the Coast again, back to Natuashish!



billthebarn said:


> Have you taken that train up to Labrador City? It begins in Sept Iles (sp?). If so is it scenic? I've spent a lot of time in the Pacific Northwest (from Portland up to Juneau) and the scenery cannot be beat. Does your job ever take you out west?


No, I've never taken the train north from Sept-Iles but Ive driven all the Trans Labrador Highway to Lab City.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 6, 2013)

Gorgeous photos. I've always wanted to see Alaska and the more northern areas of Canada. PEI is on that list too.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 7, 2013)

NS VIA Fan said:


> L Anse Aux Meadows....the 1000 year old Viking settlement....fascinating spot!
> 
> I hope to get over to Deer Lake & Gross Morne next weekend for Thanksgiving. It an easy drive for me: 2 hours to the ferry, an overnight crossing then 3 hours on the NFLD side. (too bad the old Newfie Bullet wasnt still running!)


Gross Morne is incredible. You are lucky to live that close.

While staying close to St. Anthony I had a minor medical issue, which needed medical attention, so like the slogan - I had the "Grenfell Experience" - only more than most tourists, as I went to the Curtis Memorial Hospital for treatment.

Mrs. Crockett has an Aunt and a cousin (Aunt's daughter), cousin's husband and one of their two kids who live in Halifax. We've had the pleasure of visiting, and Halifax is pretty darn nice too!

Happy Thanksgiving! (A week early)


----------



## railiner (Oct 7, 2013)

Great photo's! It's been a long time since I was aboard a small airliner where you could view the flight deck in-flight. Great experience!

I'll be in Halifax on Thanksgiving day, (next Monday) aboard the NCL Gem for my annual Maritimes cruise.

Can't wait to get my 'fix'....


----------

